# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  البرغل يقي من سرطان القولون والثدي والداء السكري

## هيثم الفقى

أثبتت الأبحاث العلمية أن البرغل يلعب دوراً كبيراً في الوقاية من سرطان القولون وسرطان الثدي وكذلك مرض الداء السكري. كما يساعد في علاج أنواع من مشاكل الهضم وبالأخص الإمساك وذلك يعود إلى غنى البرغل بالألياف. يحتوي البرغل على مواد هامة جداً تلعب دوراً كبيراً في الحد أو علاج كثير من الأمراض، ومن أهم المحتويات الكيمائية للبرغل حمض الفريوليك ومادة اللجنان والحديد والفوسفور والزنك والمنجنيز والسيلنيوم والماغنسيوم وفيتامينات أ، د، ه، وبروتين ونشا ومواد سكرية بالإضافة إلى الألياف والتي لها علاقة بكثير من الأمراض وتأتي أهمية حمض الفريوليك في أنه يقوم بمنع النترات والنتريت الموجودة في كثير من الخضر والفواكه إلى مادة النيروسامين والتي تسبب مشاكل سرطانية، كما أن مادة اللجنان الموجودة في البرغل تعتبر من أقوى المواد المقاومة للسرطان خاصة سرطان الثدي والقولون، إن لهذه المادة خواص مضادة للأكسدة مما يعني أنها تلتهم جزئيات الأكسجين الخطيرة والمعروفة بالجذور الحرة قبل أن تدمر الخلايا المفردة. تقول دكتورة توسون «إن مركبات اللجنان تقهر التغيرات السرطانية بمجرد تواجدها وتعمل على تقويضها». لقد عرفنا كيف أن الجذور الحرة قد تؤدي إلى الإصابة بالسرطان، ونفس هذه الجزئيات الضارة يمكن أن تتلف الأوعية الدموية، وتهيئ الظروف للإصابة بأمراض القلب، إن مادة اللجنان الموجودة في البرغل تساعد في حماية القلب وذلك عن طريق حماية الكولسترول

----------

